# Cheap coyote bait



## squirrelsniper

hey i was looking at buying some new baits for coyots i am currently using cavens predator bait and not haven much luck with it. i was looking at maybe getting some cheap deli meat or like chicken livers and throw that in as bait. anyone know any good cheap bait from the store or a good pre made bait.


----------



## 220swift

good baits and lures are like traps, cheap will not produce and good will cost a little more, deli meat and chicken livers will get you an abundance of grinners and stinkers.


----------



## squirrelsniper

OK do you recommend any good coyote and fox baits that produce fast results


----------



## azpredatorhunter

squirrelsniper said:


> OK do you recommend any good coyote and fox baits that produce fast results


There is no such thing. You'll have to try different brands. Or maybe it's something your doing. What kinds of sets are you using? Urine? Gland lure? Call lure? Are you handling your traps without trapping gloves?


----------



## 220swift

az is right, bait only works if you get the the target animals to the area of the set, a good setup is the product of proper trap handling, call and gland lures, baiting and location, there has to be animals in the general area. Are you not catching anything, you should be at least pinching the toes of some junk critters, possums and skunks??????????


----------



## squirrelsniper

i use alot of dirt hole and post sets i was using a red fox gland lure which i have had both coyots and fox with using fox urine but not on every set and i dont usually use gloves


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am not trying to bust your nuts squrirrelsniper. Just trying to help you. My first year trying to cage trap bobcats was a total failure. Growing up trapping muskrats, mink, raccoon and the occaisonal red fox didn't help much for cagetrapping bobcats. Gas money was one of my problems, snakes the other. For one, I didn't scout for bobcats sign, two, I didn't make and sent circles, three, I didn't know what the hell I was doing cagetrapping. Give me a swamp or a river and I'll catch muskrats, mink and raccoons all winter long. Setting cagetraps out in the desert in places that "look good" without putting in the time to scout, make sent circles, (or put out trail cams) find bobcat toilets, and locate travel ways, was a huge waste of time and gas money. I know a little more this year, but once again I don't have the money, if I did I could still scout etc, ect. and maybe catch one...lol. There are no tricks, secerets or magic to trapping, just a lot of hard work. Let us know what your doing and maybe we can help you out. There are tips to trapping; ie: gray fox like bacon mixed in with a good meat based predator bait. 220swift knows what he is talking about...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

squirrelsniper said:


> i use alot of dirt hole and post sets i was using a red fox gland lure which i have had both coyots and fox with using fox urine but not on every set and i dont usually use gloves


 Ok dirt hole sets and sent post. your using fox urine at the sent post? I am a firm believer of using trapping gloves for k9's and making sure your traps are sent free. If a fox or a coyote smells a human they usually go the other way. When using gloves to set your traps, you have to remember to remove them when you add bait or lure, you don't want your traps smelling like lure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sent post set for fox: fox like to urinate on fence posts, clumps of grass and small trees etc. so make sure your set is along the fox's travel routes. Use a post about 3" or larger in diameter about 8" tall. Set your trap like you would for a dirt hole set, about 6" from the post. Squirt some fox urine on the post and your done. Make sure your set looks natural as possible..use a real fence post if you can, and near where they are hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

If you have some dirt hole sets out and some sent post sets, try a few flat sets and blind sets. Switch up your lures, try a food lure or curiosity lure. A good call lure with a little skunk essence can work well. When I started trapping my father bought all the lure and it was only from Hawbakers. Any bait we used was muskrat meat.


----------



## catcapper

I've done well with Mark June's "Song Dog Supreme" on yotes at dirtholes.

awprint:


----------



## squirrelsniper

I do like hawbakers I'm had good results with them for raccoon and mink. And I'm not familiar with the blind set care to explain?


----------



## squirrelsniper

also found this near one of my sets this morning looks like some wolf scat


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A blind set: find a place where a coyote would walk, like a trail or along a fence line etc. Set your trap just like you would with a dirt hole, but use a a few sticks on the sides of your trap to guide the coyotes foot on to your trap.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice... can you trap them in WI? I bet he is chasing off your coyote and fox...if you can, I would set a trap right there. If you have a wolf trap (mb-750)...and it's legal.


----------



## poe

I'm not a big trapper calling is more my game but I have set out bait to shoot coyotes off of. If you have a butcher close by talk to them see if you can get any scraps from them. Also talk to some other trappers or coyote hunters. After I skin my coyotes I have a ravine I throw the carcasses in and I have shot a few that come in there to eat. If I'm shooting coyotes off dead coyote piles I'm sure you could figure out a way to trap them off the piles Good luck


----------



## squirrelsniper

you can trap them in Wi but you need a permit and they do it lottery style and i didnt get one this year next year hopefully.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

squirrelsniper said:


> you can trap them in Wi but you need a permit and they do it lottery style and i didnt get one this year next year hopefully.


 That sucks. If that wolf moves on you might start catching coyotes again. How far up in Wisconsin are you? When I was trapping (late 1970's early 1980's) in N. Illinois we didn't even have coyotes around.


----------



## squirrelsniper

Around central wisconsin


----------

